# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) حصري :  طريقة جديد lتخطي إكلود

## TIGER_GSM

[IMG]http://www.img.***************/images/05970520305220302101.gif[/IMG]       *ا**تم العتور على طريقة تخطي شاشة قفل إكلود ودلك بعمل جيلبريك بواسطة أد* *ة * * *                                        قبل بدء في عمل جيلبريك يجب رفع iso إلى 7.1.1 أو 7.1.2     تمت تجربة على أيفون 4 تلاتة أجهزة تم أمر بنجاح'' دون شبكة''    موقع تحميل وطريقة عمل جيلبريك 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]            *: يجب عمل جيلبريك على iso 7.1.2*

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

بارك الله فيك اخي عماد شكرا على هذا التقاسم في المعلومات القيمة التي يحتكرها الكثير من العرب بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في مزيان الحسنات بالتوفيق لك وعلى كل الساهرين على نجاح هذا المنتدى العظيم

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> بارك الله فيك اخي عماد شكرا على هذا التقاسم في المعلومات القيمة التي يحتكرها الكثير من العرب بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في مزيان الحسنات بالتوفيق لك وعلى كل الساهرين على نجاح هذا المنتدى العظيم

 *شكراً لمرورك الجميل أخي نتمنى أن نستفد ونفيد يد في يد إلى الأمام*

----------


## stoun34

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *بارك الله فيك وسلمت يدك اخي الفاضل* *وبالتوفيق لك*

----------


## ihyaa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aldindia4

لك الشكر اخي البرنامج مقفول بكلة سر

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## mssamn

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ricouu

*بارك الله فيك وسلمت يدك اخي الفاضل*

----------


## AZIZ19

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## briza

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## moust33

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## sirano22

chokran ala majhodika sa ojariboha

----------


## yabdulrahman

رائع جدا وشكر

----------


## basharadd

جميل ورائع

----------


## adaygeo

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## مراد مراد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yacine34000

شكرا أخي

----------


## yousif zozo

شكرا

----------


## nada11223

شكـــــــــــــــرا

----------


## alillo

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حيدرررر

رائع

----------


## نظير منش

مشكور وبارك الللة فيك

----------


## aljadermohd

المنتدى رائع جدا نشكر القائمين عليه

----------


## chitangen6

ووووو

----------


## Mamiino

merc

----------


## bodyfisher

gooooooood

----------


## عادل الفيل

مشكورين عمل ممتاز

----------


## احمد عطيه

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------

